# MK3 Fog Light Bulb Replacement DIY!???!



## MK3SiiiX (Jun 20, 2008)

just received my new fog light bulbs & looking to install them myself, wondering if someone can explain to me how u do it or point me in the direction of some kind of D.I.Y. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i tried reaching underneath the bumper to do this but there isn't enough room to fit my hand in, do i have to remove the whole bumper? or is there a way to pop the foglights out w/o breaking them??? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## EuroTilDeath (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: MK3 Fog Light Bulb Replacement DIY!???! (MK3SiiiX)*

take the bumper off


----------



## MK3SiiiX (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: MK3 Fog Light Bulb Replacement DIY!???! (EuroTilDeath)*

ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! that wasn't really what i wanted to hear







thanks for the help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## red slushie (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: MK3 Fog Light Bulb Replacement DIY!???! (MK3SiiiX)*

Take the fogs off first, it may take a while because the bolts will be rusted. Buy new nuts/bolts and then swap out the bulbs. But reinstall the fog lights with the fresh hardware so it won't be such a task later


----------

